
Experts Break Down the Self-Driving Uber Crash - msh
https://www.wsj.com/video/experts-break-down-the-self-driving-uber-crash/1E24A9B7-0B7B-4FA6-96BD-AD1889B921C5.html
======
espadrine
It is high time the news’ eye moved away from the low-paid backup driver and
the homeless victim and looked further into holding accountable the managers
and the engineers behind the avoidable technical corner-cutting of their “move
fast and break lives” culture.

Popular culture still imagines that Waymo’s level 4 systems and Uber’s not-
even-close-to-level-3-no-matter-what-they-say are a single technology. The bad
apple is rotting the bunch and it is painful to witness.

------
anotheryou
TL;DW: Lidar should have cought it. No further info in the vid.

------
avip
In the vid: "experts" saying exactly what all HN commenters said, but in more
words and with impressive titles before their names.

------
bufferoverflow
Speculation without any new data.

